# First crimbo is coming.....



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

with our little rainbow and I soooo cannot wait  

Got all his pressies in and I am about to get them  this since I was a little girl.

Did everyone who has already had the 'first christmas' have a truly wonderful day?

Lynn x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Lynn

We're also looking forward to our first Christmas with DS and think we have gone way OTT but have waited so long for this first family Christmas.  We are going to spread the presents out over a few days so he can actually play with things rather than just go mad and unwrap lots and play with nothing.

We have a fabric advent calendar which I've wrapped little presents for, there is some chocolate as well, which I can't wait to put up ready for Monday morning.  Then we are putting our tree up weekend of the 6th Dec.

I still can't believe it will be Christmas soon, maybe thats because I can't believe we are finally a family and to make it even more special we will be legal by then.

Hope you have a fantastic day.

Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Lynn and OT,
Boy oh boy you are in for such a treat it is just wonderful!!!! We are heading for our third Christmas with Sunshine and I have been excited for months. Enjoy every second which I know you will !!!
Love JD x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks JD!

Have read some depressing posts on another board so it will be good to hear of exciting Christmases.

OT x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww i love xmas   this is our fourth xmas with our son and it just keeps getting better all the time, I always go over the top regarding presents for xmas for him i always say im not going to get as much next year but still do  , im sure u wil have the bestest xmas ever !!

Lynn congratulations on ur first xmas together as a family    im sure ur xmas will be a fab one so exciting for you all as a family truley brilliant  

Old timer~Congrats on ur first xmas with r sunshine its good to go ott once in a while   and congrats on everything being legalised that was a wonderful feeling as well to walk in to our doctors and the first time they called our son by our surname was a magnificent feeling         

jilldill im like u with excitment for xmas doesnt it just give u a wonderfu feeing


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

This will also be our first Christmas with our three and unlike everyone else I'm dreading it.  They don't cope well with big occasions so we're trying to keep it quite low key and not have too many presents.
Hopefuly that way all of us will cope with it!

Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi folks

I remember just how much i dreaded Christmas for the last couple of years, but i can't say I'm really excited about this one!  We move house 2 weeks after Christmas so I'm trying to keep it all low key and keep things as normal as possbile so we're not putting our tree up this year.    DH works every Christmas Day until lunchtime but we'll still have a lovely day, just try not to begin the excitement too early!  Cookie will be throughly spoilt, and I am looking forward to her opening her pressies!

Bx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

This will be our second Christmas with our little one.  He is soooo excited this year, it really is quite sweet.  He is learning Christmas carols at nursery and sounds so cute singing them.  Again he seems to have loads of presents even though we were supposed to be cutting down this year.  I can't wait to see his face.  It took him 3 days to open his presents last year but I think it will be different this year and they will probably all be open very early.

Tracey x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

We are on our 3rd Christmas this year and I am more excited than ever. All our anniversaries are around this time, as DD came home on 15th December, so you can imagine what our first Christmas with her was like when she'd only been home for 10 days.  It was so special but also went by in a blur... I was still adjusting to motherhood and wanted everything to be perfect too - not a great combination.  Last Christmas was wonderful, just easy and normal.. we loved it. 

Every year I have to pinch myself that I'm buying presents for MY daughter. We have so much planned leading up to Christmas.. I love it.

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

Enjoy ladies... 
Carole x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Carole, my social life has never been so good!!! More parties than I can shake a stick at!
Love JD x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

This is our second Christmas with our two and I can't wait, the children are so much more settled and whilst last year was good this year will be even better as they know what to expect, I think I'll be peeling Charlie off the ceiling for days leading to the event...especially as my parents are coming to stay and we have loads of fun things planned leading up to the big day.

Bop last year we were quite low key in terms of what we did on the day (our two are younger than yours though) we kept to the normal routines as much as possible, minimised festive food (we still had some but in moderation) and had no house guests or visitors, we only opened Santa's pressies and the ones from us on the day as we were seeing family after Christmas so they tended to get a few presents every few days which worked well for them. You may have already thought of doing this but how about doing a plan of the day with the children a week or so before the day, so that they know exactly what to expect and you can refer to it regularly. Perhaps also ask if there's anything that they would like to do or give them an option such as after lunch would you like to go for a walk and feed the ducks or go to the park? (Fresh air is always good in my opinion).

How's everyone doind with the Christmas shopping, we have already bought and wrapped most of theirs, so much fun...just need to get on top with the others now!
Viva
X


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Never have really been a big Christmas person but BOY am i getting excitied now!! Just celebrated BBB's 2nd birthday - first one with us - and now i am soooo excited about Christmas. Put up the tree on Sunday, have had a little party and our gym club today and party at toddler group on thurs. It's so much fun with littlies and i am still piching myself that we have our very oan littlie to celebrate with!!

A very excited
HHH


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Such a lovely thread to read, as next year, my little rainbow will be with me, as intros start in January. Can't wait


----------

